
Introducing Gmail Paper - sf2007
http://www.gmail.com
======
vlad
Great find! I've been participating in Google's pre-beta program (where
features are pre-beta tested for one week before escalating to official Google
Beta status for three more years.)

It doesn't say on that page, but they have great integration with
RemoteControlMail.com . GMail prints and sends my e-mail to them via snail
mail, and RCM scans the mail back into electronic form and e-mails me once a
day about it. It's a really great way to get all of your entire e-mail once a
day (two business days later) without being bothered to check for it every 5
minutes.

Also, I have a filter set up on gmail that will parse the notification e-mails
from RCM about new deliveries and forward them to my vlad-spam@gmail.com
e-mail account. These are then also automatically printed, sent back to RCM,
scanned, then e-mailed back to the original gmail address. This way, I am
notified about the spam via gmail one day later than normal for each day of
mail, thereby keeping the important mail in front.

I already know that yes, this just delays spam mail one day and you receive
the previous spam mail the current day. I know. That is why I have applied for
YCombinator funding to solve this problem alone. At least TechStars seemed
interested in it.

~~~
leoc
If you need a beta tester... <http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/email.html>

~~~
vlad
Great minds think alike!

------
admp
Direct infolink: <http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html>

------
JMiao
I'm not sure if I'm missing something or if this is just a really bad (sorry!)
April Fool's joke.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It's a joke, and I'll bet some older people (e.g. who have their secretaries
print off their emails for them -- no kidding, I know people like that) will
think it's real, at least until the part about the "96% post-consumer organic
soybean sputum".

------
volida
maybe they are preparing us for the electronic paper
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_paper>

